# Dont buy in gamezway.com



## xdrako23x (Jan 24, 2015)

Dont buy in gamezway.com
I canceled the order before buying (there was a button called CANCEL) because they mislead about mastercard and there was only JCB AND VISA.
And they still tried to ask me money

EDIT : The #order is failed because we system only accept Visa Card. Could you use your Visa
card to pay it again? Or we recommend you the paypal payment. Please pay CA$86.63
to us paypal account * kuang[email protected]*
*.*
*The order did not failed I canceled it. because of they give false information about MasterCard.. *
*




*


----------



## greeeed (Jan 24, 2015)

Just asking, buy why people like to buy from none-official sellers?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 25, 2015)

Why not buy from a legit and trusted website that is not based in some shady place in China.


----------



## Warel (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought a sky3ds from a official reseller: www.r4i.com.br in November 17th. Until now they didn´t sent the card, nor are they replying the emails.
They were listed as official reseller at sky3ds site back then, but now they have been removed.
I asked if the sky3ds team could help, contacting them or something, they just told me to ask the seller. Really sux.
Just, don´t matter if it is official or not. Some sites are just not trustworthy.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

Gamezway.com was in seller from sky3ds.com

does realhotseller.com is trustworth it is in gateway list


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

q





Warel said:


> I bought a sky3ds from a official reseller: www.r4i.com.br in November 17th. Until now they didn´t sent the card, nor are they replying the emails.
> They were listed as official reseller at sky3ds site back then, but now they have been removed.
> I asked if the sky3ds team could help, contacting them or something, they just told me to ask the seller. Really sux.
> Just, don´t matter if it is official or not. Some sites are just not trustworthy.


r4i.com.br is dead :/


----------



## migles (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Gamezway.com was in seller from sky3ds.com
> 
> does realhotseller.com is trustworth it is in gateway list


 
don't know about that one, but realhotstuff.com is.. they are selling sky3ds at $72.50usd right now


----------



## Warel (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> q
> r4i.com.br is dead :/


 
Yes. For days now the site is closed and they are not replying emails or phone. They just took the money and vanished. Too bad sky3ds team don´t do anything. I just bought their product there because the site was listed as official reseller, and now they just leave me in the cold. Very unprofessional.


----------

